# Wispas-What to do with a box?



## Vanilla (5 May 2010)

Have a box of wispas, charity shops don't want food. Any one any suggestion of what to do with them- preferably for a charitable purpose or even local community/sporting etc.


----------



## fizzelina (5 May 2010)

eh eat them??? yum yum. St Vincent de Paul take food as they do up food boxes in the locality to give to needy families. Contact your local SVP office. Or give them to the local GAA club / sporting club / local school your kids are in, as many have end of season parties or sports days before the summer break next month and would be able to use them.


----------



## Complainer (5 May 2010)

Many schools now have a healthy eating policy, and would probably not welcome these.


----------



## Darthvadar (5 May 2010)

St Vincent de Paul would love to have them...

Their HQ is in Sean McDermott St, or you could leave them with your local conference... They'll appreciate them very much... I visit nursing homes and I know chocolate always goes down well... Don't worry, you'll have no problem finding a good home for them!...

Thank you VERY much for your generosity...

Darth...


----------



## haminka1 (5 May 2010)

bring over to work and offer your colleagues? ask your neighbours with kids if they are interested? eat them yourself?


----------



## Graham_07 (5 May 2010)

Donate them to the AAM'er with the best reason as to why they should get them.


----------



## Purple (5 May 2010)

Look for a man in an overcoat hanging around a school and ask him if he'll do you a favour and give them out to the kids on their way home


----------



## Vanilla (5 May 2010)

Purple said:


> Look for a man in an overcoat hanging around a school and ask him if he'll do you a favour and give them out to the kids on their way home


 
I assume this is the reason my serious question is moved to shooting the breeze...typical Purple.



Graham_07 said:


> Donate them to the AAM'er with the best reason as to why they should get them.


 
A very good idea, very tempting.



haminka1 said:


> eat them yourself?


 
Also very tempting, but a box full? 

Healthy eating policies abound, tried the local charity shops and they said no- suppose I could be a wierdo injecting the bloody bars with cyanide or something.


----------



## Ancutza (5 May 2010)

Just send them to my wife.  Herself and her mates would demolish the box like a school of marauding piranha in double quick time.  They'd probably demolish the wrappers and the box too!


----------



## WaterWater (6 May 2010)

How many in the box?  What's the "best before date"?  I'm thinking would they last until next Halloween?


----------



## Purple (6 May 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I assume this is the reason my serious question is moved to shooting the breeze...typical Purple.


No, it was here before I posted. As far as I know all posts about Whispas are moved here.


----------



## fizzelina (6 May 2010)

Complainer said:


> Many schools now have a healthy eating policy, and would probably not welcome these.


 
Schools are so boring now. Sure they can't even run in the yard anymore! I know the healthy eating policy and it's a good idea, it's in my brother's school, but they still break it to allow the kids an end of school year party before summer hols, which is what I suggested giving it for.


----------



## Chocks away (6 May 2010)

C'mon now folks, be serious. Vanilla wants to know what to do with a box of Wispas! Could I respectfully suggest to eat the lot ASAP, then dispose of the said box in the appropriate recycling receptable.  Next!


----------



## Purple (6 May 2010)

Well if someone called* Chocks away *doesn't know what to do with them what chance have the rest of us?


----------



## Graham_07 (6 May 2010)

Try selling them on [broken link removed]

( I love the bit on that ad where it says "brand new". I mean how many used wispa's do you see for sale ?   )


----------



## Lex Foutish (6 May 2010)

Mmmmmm, Wispa!

So good that Sue Ellen and Purple made an ad about it....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fec-k_j4MkU&feature=related


----------



## Chocks away (7 May 2010)

Purple said:


> Well if someone called* Chocks away *doesn't know what to do with them what chance have the rest of us?


 Very little if it's before 9am


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 May 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Mmmmmm, Wispa!
> 
> So good that Sue Ellen and Purple made an ad about it....... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fec-k_j4MkU&feature=related



Me thinks that its not little 'ol Sue Ellen that Purple would be bothered making an ad with.  Wispa covered in Vanilla  .................... ice cream would probably be more his thing [broken link removed]


----------



## Purple (7 May 2010)

I'm saying nothin'


----------



## fizzelina (7 May 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Try selling them on [broken link removed]
> 
> ( I love the bit on that ad where it says "brand new". I mean how many used wispa's do you see for sale ?  )


 
$9 for 5 Wispas? There's profit to be made if you sell chocolate on ebay it seems. Sure couldn't you buy five for €2 in the 2Euro store........ A business venture in there somewhere haha


----------



## Vanilla (7 May 2010)

So anyone up for a box of wispas then?

48 bars, bbf date 10-/2010 and I swear no added cyanide.


----------



## Caveat (7 May 2010)

Nobody has yet asked the screamingly obvious then - what the hell is Vanilla doing with a full box of Wispas anyway ?!

Fell of the back of a lorry I suppose? 

I dunno, and you a solicitor...


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 May 2010)

Caveat said:


> Nobody has yet asked the screamingly obvious then - *what the hell is Vanilla doing with a full box of Wispas anyway* ?!
> 
> Fell of the back of a lorry I suppose?
> 
> I dunno, *and you a solicitor*...


 
Payment for a bit of legal work done for some Irish property developer...............?


----------



## Graham_07 (7 May 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Payment for a bit of legal work done for some Irish property developer...............?



Hmmmm what would they pay for some accountancy work I wonder ......Ah I have it, 2 pints of Beamish in d' valley mmmmmmm 

no no no I have it, a 3 course in d' captains table and, shure it's only a shtone's throw from d' ca-the-de-ral ( only Lex would get that one )

PS Lex it's Friday night, why are you not out doing pana ???


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 May 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Hmmmm what would they pay for some accountancy work I wonder ......Ah I have it, 2 pints of Beamish in d' valley mmmmmmm
> 
> no no no I have it, a 3 course in d' captains table and, shure it's only a shtone's throw from d' ca-the-de-ral ( only Lex would get that one )
> 
> PS Lex it's Friday night, why are you not out doing pana ???


 
Very *Enterprising*, Graham! (And only you'll get that one! ) 

And Finbarr or Dolly pulling the pint!


(No Town tonight, Graham. Too much good golf on Sky......)


----------



## Graham_07 (7 May 2010)

Lex Foutish said:


> Very *Enterprising*, Graham! (And only you'll get that one! )



I'll tell Billa ye were asking for him  nite now.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 May 2010)

Have you noticed the desecration of the sacred site (Beamish Brewery) across the river from there? I passed today and there were huge cranes in there, dismantling the big storage tanks. 

No wonder I couldn't face the world tonight!


----------



## Graham_07 (8 May 2010)

Maybe they are shipping them off to south america to set up a local cerveza plant or something as happened with the  IFI plant ! then again maybe they converting the tanks into Ladas or something. 

Thinks, anyone got brewing expertise and a few acres ? hmmm ...


----------



## Thirsty (9 May 2010)

Contact your nearest Scout Group - they'll be happy to have them.


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2010)

They'll take the brewery tanks in the Scouts? Big change from my day, TK Red was all we got


----------



## dmos87 (20 Jun 2010)

I'm so curious as to know what became the box of Wispas??


----------



## fizzelina (21 Jun 2010)

Yesterday was one of the sunniest days of the year and you were sitting in on AAM wondering what became of some wispas??


----------



## BOXtheFOX (21 Jun 2010)

Pretty nice at 9.16.a.m. this morning as well!


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jun 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Yesterday was one of the sunniest days of the year and you were sitting in on AAM wondering what became of some wispas??


 
How do you know dmos87 wasn't lying on their yacht, moored off kinsale, mind wandering, then decided to ask via their mobile broadband enabled ipod touch?

Anyway, ashamed to admit the box of wispas is still sitting in a cool press in the utility.


----------



## Latrade (21 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Anyway, ashamed to admit the box of wispas is still sitting in a cool press in the utility.


 
You should be ashamed, that's as egregious a waste of valuable food stuff as we ever saw under the Celtic Tiger years. I'd rather see a mountain of grain go to waste than see once once of chocolate wasted. I don't know how you sleep at night.


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jun 2010)

Latrade said:


> You should be ashamed, that's as egregious a waste of valuable food stuff as we ever saw under the Celtic Tiger years. I'd rather see a mountain of grain go to waste than see once once of chocolate wasted. I don't know how you sleep at night.


 
LOL. I have strange self-control when it comes to unopened boxes. However, once opened I feel a box of chocolates is fair game.


----------



## fobs (22 Jun 2010)

Believe me a box of whispas would last less than a week in  my house between my 2 kids., the neighbours 2 kids and me


----------



## dmos87 (24 Jun 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Yesterday was one of the sunniest days of the year and you were sitting in on AAM wondering what became of some wispas??


 

Not everyone was lucky enough to be outside and able to enjoy it actually! I wish


----------



## dmos87 (24 Jun 2010)

Vanilla said:


> How do you know dmos87 wasn't lying on their yacht, moored off kinsale, mind wandering, then decided to ask via their mobile broadband enabled ipod touch?


 

Quite odd that you say this but strangely enough I was out on a rib for that evening


----------

